
ASK PG: Look like New User from India are Banned from Posting New Content - hemantv
Look like you banned users from India from posting stuff when the account is new. This is very discriminatory in nature, while you allow users from other countries to post without any such restrictions.<p>I created new account to post some anonymous stuff , but I was shown message "Sorry, your account is too new to submit this site"<p>I tried searching it on google, look like country specific banning<p>https://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/What-should-I-do-when-I-get-an-error-Sorry-your-account-is-too-new-to-submit-this-site<p>-Hemant
======
tptacek
HN is a spam magnet. The tricks successful sites use to avoid spam are
complicated. You've probably run up against one of them, and are now telling
yourself a dramatic story to explain it. The reality is probably much more
boring.

------
joshmlewis
Well you are new here and it is pretty common for new accounts to be
restricted to counter accounts being made for spamming. It looks like you have
no real proof it's because you're in India but have insisted and speculated
that is the reason. I would've gone about it a little differently especially
regarding the tone you're using. Even waiting a day or so would've been a good
idea and taking your time to post links as well or you will get flagged as a
spammer.

~~~
hemantv
I think I fairly pointed out the reason. Than I tried to verify it and I found
similar evidence in Quora. Yes I think my tone is not right. ( I am not native
speaker not an excuse just apology for same ).

I am sorry I was just trying to convey a problem if you find the tone not
right for it.

------
ColinWright
I'm not associated with HN apart from being a user, but your comment has
aroused my curiosity. I've seen no evidence for what you're suggesting, so I
was wondering if you could provide some. What have you tried to submit, and
why do you think it's specifically users from India being targeted like this?

------
danmaz74
Just out of curiosity, may I ask you how did you find that out (considering
that you were able to post)?

~~~
hemantv
I created new account to post some anonymous stuff , but I was shown message
"Sorry, your account is too new to submit this site"

I tried searching it on google, look like country specific banning

[https://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/What-should-I-do-when-I-
ge...](https://www.quora.com/Hacker-News/What-should-I-do-when-I-get-an-error-
Sorry-your-account-is-too-new-to-submit-this-site)

~~~
ColinWright
Why do you think it's specifically because you're from India? How do you know
that message isn't also displayed to other new accounts that try to submit the
same link?

Have you believed something random you read on the internet?

I can certainly believe that there are sites, submissions to which are only
accepted from a user with an established account. That would account for the
observation you quote. I can also believe that some of those sites might be in
India, but I suspect they are not _only_ in India, and that being in India is
not the problem.

I find it very hard to believe that the site discriminates on the basis of the
user's originating country of connection - can you provide evidence that it
really is the user's country that's the cause?

~~~
hemantv
one of the reason is I see accounts 20 minutes old and they get to post
immediately and I don't. Maybe I am speculating but we can never know until
someone official from YC clarifies this.

~~~
ColinWright
There are sites that are banned - submissions to them are dead on arrival.
Most sites are not banned - submissions to them are fine.

I have no trouble believing that there are sites that are in a gray area, and
submissions to them are only accepted from users with established accounts.

Why are you leaping to the conclusion that it must be because you are from
India? That's what I don't understand. Try creating a new account and
submitting a link to a well-known, well-received, high-quality site. Submit a
Wikipedia link to something interesting, see if that works.

Have you actually done any experiments? Are you simply assuming it's because
you're from India?

------
shail
I am wondering how will you ban folks coming from a country. IP based? As far
as I know HN code is open source. So if that is still true, you should be able
to see it in the code.

~~~
tptacek
HN is not open source. An older variant of some of the code used to host the
site is public.

------
logn
"This is very discriminatory in nature"

I don't think pg would have any problems adding a waiting period to accounts
from San Francisco IPs if they overwhelmingly were responsible for spam.

------
manidoraisamy
Looking at the comments here, no one seems to be worried about the problem
reported here. Why is everyone hellbent on shooting the messenger?

------
Rakshith
The title is is misleading, you are not certain about it yet. The message they
gave you might have been true.

~~~
kohanz
It even contradicts itself. With the current title, the prefix should be
"Accuse PG:".

------
pizza
Some things to take into account:

* Might be IP-based banning?

* Banned domains?

* Banned username-styles?

* Might be in the middle of a new-account surge?

